# A few photos from tonight



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I was anxious to get out and try the new camera out at another spot. The weather wasn't bad so I thought I'd give it a try. I did get a couple shots.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

That wood Duck pic is one of the best of not the best I have ever seen!!! Amazing picture, i really like the color :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Damn! They are both Crazy good! What kind of camera are you shooting again? I know you have said it before, but I can't rember which thread! Nice work!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like there's some red eye in that Wood Duck picture. 

Great pics.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sweet picture of the Wood Duck! Nice work


----------



## desteve82 (Apr 25, 2008)

wow, amazing pictures!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow. awsome pictures. love the wood duck picture


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Damn! They are both Crazy good! What kind of camera are you shooting again? I know you have said it before, but I can't rember which thread! Nice work!


I'm using a new Canon 40D (10MP) camera body with a Canon L 100-400mm lens. I recently upgraded from the old Rebel XT (6MP) and it is a huge upgrade. I decided on the 40D over the new XSI (12MP) only because of the amount of photography I do and the places I take it. I mostly wanted a more durable body that would hold up to my abuse. 10-12 MP will max out a 24"x36" print and I don't see doing that often anyway. 8 MP will max out a 16"x20" print which makes the Canon XTI (10MP) a great camera also, especially for the price now.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Longshot said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Damn! They are both Crazy good! What kind of camera are you shooting again? I know you have said it before, but I can't rember which thread! Nice work!
> ...


Sweet! That is a nice camera. My Dad was having a hard time deciding between the 40D and the D300 Nikon. He ended up going with the D300 just because he has all Nikons as of right now and being able to switch lenses is nice. I have some action shots of me pole Vaulting which are amazing! But I have yet snagged it to go out and get some Wildlife pictures. He got the extended grip which brings it to 8 shots per second... Should be sweet in the decoys!

Keep the pictures comin! They are awsome! Makes me excited to get out and shoot some this summer!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Sweet! That is a nice camera. My Dad was having a hard time deciding between the 40D and the D300 Nikon. He ended up going with the D300....


hunt4P&Y

You'll have to quote my new sig line to your Dad. :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Longshot said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet! That is a nice camera. My Dad was having a hard time deciding between the 40D and the D300 Nikon. He ended up going with the D300....
> ...


HAHA he had a really hard time trying to decide. The reason he went with the Nikon was the speed, and the fact that his old lenses would work, and the new 2.8's will work on his old camera's!

The D40 is a damn nice Camera don't get me wrong! :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What type of lens are you using?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> What type of lens are you using?


I'm using a Canon 100-400mm L f/4.5-5.6 IS USM lens. This is a push-pull telephoto. I was not quite sure if I would like that feature, but have found that I realy like it. It's not the fastest lens, but it does the job well. And of course it is a L lens. It's one of few L lenses that are somewhat affordable.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/162616-USA/Canon_2577A002_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6L_IS_USM.html


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

HOLY SHYTE!!! 

They don't give those away do they!!!

Great pics!!!


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

Great images Longshot! That is an amazing shot of the Wood Duck. The exposure is perfect. Very nice. :beer:


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

those are some damn good pictures!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Very Nice!

I need to get one of those lenses!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The wood duck is indescribable by me. Great pics both. You made me want a wood duck mount even worse.


----------

